# se anche lo farebbe...



## Giorgino

Caro Forum,

considerate queste due frasi:

"So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la facesse *[...]".

"So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la farebbe *[...]".

Immagino che a una prima lettura sarete inclini a considerare errata la seconda. Tuttavia secondo me è legittima, se considerata sotto una certa luce. In questo caso "non farebbe mai una cosa del genere" equivale a negare che in certe circostanza Maria si comporterebbe in un certo modo, quindi è una descrizione del suo potenziale comportamento, che in quanto amico suo, ritengo di poter prevedere.

Ora: se dico "se *facesse* la tal cosa", sto facendo ipotesi sulla situazione *posteriore* all'azione stessa, su quello che accadrebbe dopo. Potrebbero esserci varie conseguenze:

"...mi deluderebbe moltissimo e rinuncerei a parlarle".

Diverso è il senso se uso il condizionale: se dico "se *farebbe* la tal cosa", sto facendo ipotesi non su quello che accadrebbe *dopo* l'azione, ma sulla *validità della mia previsione *sul suo comportamento. Ecco quindi che la frase potrebbe proseguire in questo modo:

"...significa che la conosco meno di quanto credessi".

Gradito ogni contributo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anche dopo la 12 lettura, a meno che tu aggiunga il resto della frase..


----------



## marmok

Giorgino said:


> Caro Forum,
> 
> considerate queste due frasi:
> 
> "So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la facesse *[...]".
> 
> "So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la farebbe *[...]".
> 
> Immagino che a una prima lettura sarete inclini a considerare errata la seconda. Tuttavia secondo me è legittima, se considerata sotto una certa luce. In questo caso "non farebbe mai una cosa del genere" equivale a negare che in certe circostanza Maria si comporterebbe in un certo modo, quindi è una descrizione del suo potenziale comportamento, che in quanto amico suo, ritengo di poter prevedere.
> 
> Ora: se dico "se *facesse* la tal cosa", sto facendo ipotesi sulla situazione *posteriore* all'azione stessa, su quello che accadrebbe dopo. Potrebbero esserci varie conseguenze:
> 
> "...mi deluderebbe moltissimo e rinuncerei a parlarle".
> 
> Diverso è il senso se uso il condizionale: se dico "se *farebbe* la tal cosa", sto facendo ipotesi non su quello che accadrebbe *dopo* l'azione, ma sulla *validità della mia previsione *sul suo comportamento. Ecco quindi che la frase potrebbe proseguire in questo modo:
> 
> "...significa che la conosco meno di quanto credessi".
> 
> Gradito ogni contributo!


 
Per me l'uso del condizionale anche nel significato da te indicato non è corretto


----------



## davidQ

Secondo me l'uso del congiuntivo resta comunque obbligatorio. Il "se", volente o nolente, introduce l'idea di una ipotesi, di una congettura etc etc..


----------



## Irina=)

*"So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se la facesse * me la prenderei molto con lei.

*"So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se la farebbe * con il mio miglior amico chiunque, ma non lei, non la mia Maria.

secondo me, dipende da cosa vuoi dire, che cosa segue...


----------



## Mutti57

davidQ said:


> Secondo me l'uso del congiuntivo resta comunque obbligatorio. Il "se", volente o nolente, introduce l'idea di una ipotesi, di una congettura etc etc..



Mi sembra che sia proprio così... Do il SE un condizionale mi ferisce l'orecchio!!


----------



## olaszinho

Ad alcuni può ferire pure l'orecchio, ma credo che le frasi seguenti siano corrette:
1) "mi chiedevo se Maria sarebbe andata al mare anche col brutto tempo."
2) "Non so se sarei passato anche col rosso."
3) "Non so se sarei passato se fossi stato al tuo posto." 
Si tratta di proposizioni dubitative indirette.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io direi che sono corrette: le interrogative indirette mi sembrano l'unico caso in cui il condizionale può seguire la congiunzione se.


----------



## marmok

olaszinho said:


> Ad alcuni può ferire pure l'orecchio, ma credo che le frasi seguenti siano corrette:
> 1) "mi chiedevo se Maria sarebbe andata al mare anche col brutto tempo."
> 2) "Non so se sarei passato anche col rosso."
> 3) "Non so se sarei passato se fossi stato al tuo posto."
> Si tratta di proposizioni dubitative indirette.


 
Tutte frasi assolutamente corrette.
La 3) fa capire che ci sono due diversi "tipi" di "se"


----------



## davidQ

3) "Dubito che sarei passato se fossi stato al posto tuo"
A me suona e sembra più corretta.
In questo modo, per esempio, si evita di usare se + condiz e nello stesso tempo non si cambia il senso della frase.


----------



## Necsus

Qualche discussione in merito: CLIC.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se la frase è introdotta da un "se anche", con l'"anche" in quella posizione, allora è per forza un'ipotesi e ci vuole il congiuntivo. Ma anche senza l'"anche", la frase dell'esempio è un periodo ipotetico al 100%, non è né un'interrogativa indiretta né un futuro nel passato. Riassumendo, quel condizionale è sbagliato.


----------



## davidQ

Non riesco a capire perchè ancora in tanti continuano a sostenere che il se + condiz è accettato nelle domande indirette. Qualcuno ha la possibilità di riportare un esempio ripreso da qualche grammatica? Così si potrebbe provare a fare qualche passo avanti....

p.s. Nel parlato informale, non ci sono dubbi, può essere accettato, ma qui stiamo parlando d'altro.


----------



## Necsus

davidQ said:


> Non riesco a capire perchè ancora in tanti continuano a sostenere che il se + condiz è accettato nelle domande indirette. Qualcuno ha la possibilità di riportare un esempio ripreso da qualche grammatica? Così si potrebbe provare a fare qualche passo avanti....
> 
> p.s. Nel parlato informale, non ci sono dubbi, può essere accettato, ma qui stiamo parlando d'altro.


Io invece francamente non riesco a capire come ancora si possa dubitare del fatto che il condizionale dopo _se_ è una costruzione normale nelle interrogative indirette. E con tale sicurezza, poi, dopo le tante discussioni sul tema aperte nel forum. Mi chiedo *se* io lo *farei* mai...!
Ho già rimandato alle suddette discussioni, dove quasi sicuramente sono citate anche delle fonti, ma dubito che siano state lette, allora tento per l'ennesima volta di chiarire la questione riportando l'attestazione qualificata che è stata invocata. Dalla Grammatica di Dardano-Trifone [12.5]:
"Possono introdurre un'interrogativa indiretta gli stessi elementi che introducono un'interrogativa diretta (_chi, che, che cosa, come, quando, dove, perché, quanto, quale_ ecc.) e la congiunzione interrogativa _*se*_; il verbo può essere all'indicativo, al congiuntivo o anche al *condizionale*:

mi domandavo (che cosa -->) _se lo_ aveva fatto;
mi domandavo (che cosa -->) _se lo_ avesse fatto;
mi domandavo (che cosa -->) _se lo_ avrebbe fatto" 
_[nelle frasi riportate come esempio ho sostituito 'che cosa' con 'se lo']._


----------



## fabinn

Nelle interrogative indirette il se + condizionale è sacrosanto, così come è sacrosanto il se + congiuntivo dove si costruisce un'ipotesi:
"Scalare quella montagna? Non so se ne saresti capace" (dubito che tu ne sia capace)
"Scalare quella montagna? Se tu ne fossi capace ti darei una medaglia!" (ipotesi praticamente assurda)
sono due "se" diversi, è ovvio, e reggono due concetti molto diversi



Giorgino said:


> Caro Forum,
> 
> considerate queste due frasi:
> 
> "So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la facesse *[...]".
> 
> "So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la farebbe *[...]".


In entrambi i casi stai facendo un'ipotesi sul comportamento di Maria, quindi per me necessitano entrambi il congiuntivo. Diverso sarebbe se tu ponessi una domanda indiretta "So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Non penso che la farebbe con tanta leggerezza" (nessuna ipotesi, solo mi chiedo se davvero potrebbe arrivare a tanto)


----------



## Giorgino

Grazie a tutti dei loro contributi.

Innanzitutto il mio dubbio non riguardava il "se + condizionale" nei termini in cui è stato citato. E' ovvio che se si tratta di un'interrogativa diretta il "se" non è solo possibile, è anche obbligatorio nel caso si voglia esprimere posteriorità dell'azione rispetto al momento in cui, per esempio, "mi stavo chiedendo qualcosa":

"Mi chiedevo se la mamma avesse fatto una torta." (quando me lo chiedevo l'aveva già fatta);

"Mi chiedevo se la mamma avrebbe fatto una torta." (quando me lo chiedevo non l'aveva ancora fatta).

E questo è ovvio e giusto, e come dice Necsus non ha senso battere su questo punto quando basta aprire una grammatica qualsiasi per vederlo. I link alle discussioni che hai fornito parlano di questo tipo di "se".

Il mio dubbio era più sottile. Vediamo se riesco a spiegarlo in altre parole:

Nella frase che ho postato,

"So per certo che Maria non farebbe mai una cosa del genere. Se *la farebbe *significa che la conosco meno di quanto credessi."

quello che avviene è un "blocco ed estrapolazione" della forma "la farebbe" che si va a riferire a un elemento della frase precedente, e che non ha più valore grammaticale in sé, è solo "citazione". Provate a vederla con le virgolette: "Se 'la farebbe' significa che..."

Al posto di quel verbo avremmo potuto benissimo inserire qualsiasi altra cosa. Esempio: "I presenti non saranno più di cento. E anche se più di cento, sempre meno di centocinquanta." 

Alla luce di questo, provate a virgolettare mentalmente quel "se la farebbe". Perché sto dicendo tutto questo? Perché continuo a pensare che sia diverso da "anche se la facesse".

"Anche se la facesse": conseguenza di un'azione *già compiuta*.

"Anche se la farebbe": conseguenza (ripensamente mio) di un'azione *non ancora compiuta*. 

Credo di aver trovato un altro esempio buono. Vi prego di seguirmi.

"Maria si butterebbe da un ponte solo dopo una grave disgrazia personale."

Provate a completare la frase così: 

"Se si buttasse, chiamerei l'ambulanza subito." (= *si è buttata*)

"Se si butterebbe (=se avesse raggiunto le condizioni psicologiche per farlo, se si trovasse lì lì), cercherei di impedirglielo." (= *non si è ancora buttata*).

Grazie, scusate la lunghezza.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il congiuntivo imperfetto nei tuoi esempi non esprime un'azione già compiuta, ma un'ipotesi non ancora realizzata. È il congiuntivo trapassato che esprime l'azione nel passato.
1) Se si fosse buttata dal terzo piano sarebbe morta. 
2) Se si buttasse dal terzo piano morirebbe.

Tra l'altro, e per logica, trattandosi di un periodo ipotetico, la parte introdotta dal "se" non può "essere *già* compiuta" perché, appunto, è solo un'ipotesi che *non *si è realizzata.

Un altro esempio con degli avverbi di tempo:

1) se ieri *si fosse presentato* puntuale al colloquio di lavoro, gli avrebbero dato il posto. (*non *si è presentato al lavoro e quindi non gli hanno dato il posto: l'ipotesi è ormai *irreale* -> periodo ipotetico dell'*irrealtà*)
2) se oggi pomeriggio* si presentasse* puntuale al colloquio di lavoro, potrebbe avere qualche possibilità. (ha *ancora *qualche possibilità, periodo ipotetico della *possibilità*)
3) se fosse più ordinato e puntuale, non rischierebbe il licenziamento. (lo sta rischiando ora)

Usando i tempi all'indicativo (nella lingua parlata per il primo esempio), sarebbe:
1) se ieri si presentava puntuale, gli davano il posto

e 
2) se si presenta puntuale, gli danno il posto (periodo ipotetico della *realtà *-> il posto è automaticamente suo se si presenta puntuale)


Poi c'è il periodo ipotetico della *realtà *passato:

se (=quando) Pucci riportava la pallina, gli davano un premio (Pucci, il cane, riceveva *sempre *un premio quando riportava la pallina al suo padrone)

e quello futuro, sempre della *realtà*:

se andremo a Friburgo, passeremo per Strasburgo.

In nessun caso il condizionale può stare nella protasi (la parte introdotta dal "se").


Tu stesso, nel tuo esempio, entri in contraddizione, quando scrivi:



> "Se si butterebbe (=se avesse raggiunto le condizioni psicologiche per  farlo,* se si trovasse lì lì*), cercherei di impedirglielo." .


E non usi, giustamente, "se si troverebbe lì lì"...


----------



## davidQ

Riprendo la frase di un Fabinn, e lo faccio con spirito costruttivo perchè non è mia intenzione fare crociate. Spero che non venga frainteso.

"Scalare quella montagna? Non so se ne saresti capace".

Qui, come è facile vedere, il se introduce una interrogativa indiretta (ne sei capace?), ma nonostante questo non trovo la necessità di utilizzare il condizionale quando potrei benissimo utilizzare il congiuntivo.

la frase diventerebbe:

Scalare quella montagna? Non so se (tu) ne sia capace.

in tutto questo il senso logico della frase, a mio avviso, non è cambiato? Secondo voi?

Grz


----------



## ursu-lab

davidQ said:


> Scalare quella montagna? Non so se tu ne sia capace.



Il soggetto "tu" nel congiuntivo non si dovrebbe sottintendere. Se non metti niente viene inteso automaticamente come la terza persona singolare.

Comunque il dubbio di Giorgino non si riferisce all'interrogativa indiretta (su cui eravamo tutti d'accordo) ma al periodo ipotetico.

Nel tuo esempio il senso logico *non *è uguale al condizionale o al congiuntivo, ma bisognerebbe aprire un altro thread perché altrimenti divaghiamo.


----------



## davidQ

Sinceramente non vedo alcuna differenza tra le due frasi. Quando dico: "non so se tu ne sia capace" non faccio altro che esprimere un dubbio sulla capacità di una data persona di fare una certa azione. Se invece il problema è esprimere un dubbio su un'azione futura la frase suonerebbe cosi: "non so se tu ne sarai capace".


----------



## ursu-lab

davidQ said:


> Sinceramente non vedo alcuna differenza tra le due frasi. Quando dico: "non so se tu ne sia capace" non faccio altro che esprimere un dubbio sulla capacità di una data persona di fare una certa azione. Se invece il problema è esprimere un dubbio su un'azione futura la frase suonerebbe cosi: "non so se tu ne sarai capace".





ursu-lab said:


> Comunque il dubbio di Giorgino *non *si riferisce all'*interrogativa  *indiretta (su cui eravamo tutti d'accordo) ma *al periodo ipotetico.*
> 
> [...]  bisognerebbe aprire un altro thread perché altrimenti *divaghiamo*.


----------



## Giorgino

Vedo che la mia proposta è stata bocciata in pieno. 

Ammetto che era quasi provocatoria... Ah, sia chiaro: io una frase come quella in questione non la direi/scriverei mai; voleva solo essere un caso limite utile per ragionarci sopra.

Consideriamo però quel che dice ursu-lab, su questa frase:

"Se si butterebbe (se si trovasse lì lì) glielo impedirei.", e cioè che giustamente dico "si trovasse" e non "si troverebbe".

Dire che "si butterebbe" significa che ha raggiunto le condizioni per farlo, ma non l'ha ancora fatto; o, se preferite, che si trova in una situazione in cui, soddisfatti certi requisiti, lo farebbe. Il punto è la proiezione dell'azione del verbo in avanti o indietro nel tempo rispetto al punto di vista del narratore. 

"Trovarsi lì lì per fare qualcosa" significa che si è in attesa di un minimo cambiamento della situazione perché avvenga la data azione, significato che di norma è implicito nel condizionale: "Sono lì lì per sbafarmi la torta" = "Mi sbaferei la torta".

Entrambe sottintendono che, soddisfatta una certa (minima) condizione, avverrà la data azione. Inserite questo pezzo di frase in una ipotetica e il gioco è fatto: "se fossi lì lì per sbafarmi una torta" ---> "se mi sbaferei la torta"...

Voglio precisare ancora una volta che queste frasi, ammesso che "tornino", lo fanno da un punto di vista *squisitamente cerebrale*, perché (siamo tutti d'accordo) nessuno direbbe mai "se mi sbaferei la torta" senza avvertire che qualcosa non va.


----------

